# experimental



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

trial


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> Life can be a bit of a trial at times Richo, can't it. :lol: :lol:


Was helping Wazza learn how to operate Firefox this arvo as he had installed it at my suggestion, and in his one it had no tick at 'Notify me' when posting, and I've had to remove that tick hundreds of times with mine, so just doctored mine to match his...being a silly old prick had never thought to check my own settings 

So todays trial is all good mate as I had a small win :lol:

An aside note: By the way have found another book by the author I PMed you about this morning


----------

